# Trail cam pics



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Have pulled the cards from one of our places at the house and have a few decent deer coming thru, already have a ton of acorns and there still hitting feeders I'm surprised looks like its suppose to be cooling down a small bit for a short time next week wishin it would stick around heres a few of the bucks, this is in Inez and we only bow hunt here at the casa one of the tens looks to be mature but that's it sorry for pics not being straight or clear took them off my camera with phone !

































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks good and good luck


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Good luck...nice deer


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, thinking of feeding protein here but just don't know if its worth it being a smaller piece of property but I don't think any bordering neighbors are hunting anymore any opinions ? Only 60 acres.... We feed the Double down in freer just curious on opinions if its worth it or not on a small tract 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Good looking deer. Do some research when protein is most beneficial to deer. You can save money that way but sometime getting them to take it is another story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Thanks, thinking of feeding protein here but just don't know if its worth it being a smaller piece of property but I don't think any bordering neighbors are hunting anymore any opinions ? Only 60 acres.... We feed the Double down in freer just curious on opinions if its worth it or not on a small tract
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Protein/ supplemental feed only works if you and your surrounding neighbors on small tracks of land put in a full effort. It's not magic like many think or say. Its effort and plenty of room to protect your efforts.. Your efforts and money could be waisted if your deer don't have the ability age. This is why so many people high fence their property. They want to see their efforts work and accomplish goals but can't do it with neighbors on a different plan. We are fortunate to have a large lease and still grit our teeth being low fence several times a year. 
1. Keeping feed available all the time year round is a big factor. 
2. Letting deer age to their maximum potential is another.

It could help your local deer on a small track but.... Will it help them long enough for them to actually get your goals accomplished. 
Out of all the feeds I have used DD is the best by far in my opinion. We also feed heavy to keep our deer on our ranch because they crave it so much. But on 60 acres no matter what you do those deer will cross your boundaries. Could it help? Yes it could help grow some bone.. Could it attract more deer? Yes....
Is it going to pay off for you? Who knows that will depend on your goals and what your neighbors goals are on that size lease. 
Just my opinion. 
Good luck this season.. I hope you find a monster I'm headed out my self this week.
Brett


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Were have fed dd last two years in freer and have seen a huge difference, and yes its small acerage here but there's no bordering neighbors who hunt and the bordering properties are fairly large think I'll give it a try next year and just see how it goes thanks for the input 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

sent you a pm about the 10! I hunt Inez and have a 10 that looks almost identical. the G3 is quite a bit longer then the G2. mine may be a little more narrow though. I saw the deer last yr and let him walk. The problem with the area I am in is lots of people have started hunting around us and if you don't shoot a "decent" deer someone else will. Its hard to let them get big. Great deer though and glad others are seeing good deer in the area!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

More new deer showing up bit nothing to impressive first droptine buck I've seen this year popped up just a young deer with possible future potential, any guesses on this 10s age just curious pretty positive I've watched him last 3 years on cameras and in stand






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeez a drop on a deer with a 10" spread......


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol ya kinda what I was thinking but have seen a few of them here with drops that were decent deer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

